# Please Identify



## ignatius36 (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/


----------



## mormodamballa (Feb 21, 2007)

can you repost the link back up?


----------



## ignatius36 (Dec 16, 2008)

There are six different fish here. One's a double...please ignore it.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

The only picture I see in your link is my picture you took off my web site and renamed:










Kevin


----------



## ignatius36 (Dec 16, 2008)

StructureGuy/Kevin: I have no idea who you are, I have never been to your website, I have never seen that picture of your fish, and I certainly have no idea how to steal it, rename it, and repost it -- nor do I have the remotest desire to do such a thing.

If this link is not allowing people to access the pictures (there are 7 of them, including the double), could someone please suggest another site I could post them at. I suspect people going to this site are just seeing their own pictures.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Try putting them onto photo bucket.


----------



## ignatius36 (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## ignatius36 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for suggesting Photobucket


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

#1 and #4 Metriaclima lombardoi with something else mixed in [too many stripes for pure M. lombardoi]

#2 Metriaclima zebra "white" or "pearl white"; perhaps poorly bred as the snout looks pushed in.

#3 Melanochromis auratus

#5 Labidochromis caeruleus "yellow" aka Yellow Labidochromis -looks like a decent one

#6 albino or some sort; likely Metriaclima zebra but hard to be certain at this fish size and blurry image.


----------



## Tezr (Sep 12, 2006)

ignatius36 said:


> StructureGuy/Kevin: I have no idea who you are, I have never been to your website, I have never seen that picture of your fish, and I certainly have no idea how to steal it, rename it, and repost it -- nor do I have the remotest desire to do such a thing.


pssst you are on his site now.....


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Jason S said:


> #1 and #4 Metriaclima lombardoi with something else mixed in [too many stripes for pure M. lombardoi]
> 
> #2 Metriaclima zebra "white" or "pearl white"; perhaps poorly bred as the snout looks pushed in.
> 
> ...


I agree with these id's. You've got some poorly bred fish in this group.

What size tank is this that you have them in? I know it's on the small side but can't remember the exact size. I do remember that you were having some severe aggression issues and almost lost a fish. If you list the exact dimensions of the tank we can help you determine what (if anything) you should keep.

The problem with this mix is that IF you had pure breeds, they would be far too aggressive for anything less than a 4 foot tank. The kenyi mix, zebra mix, and auratus can require a larger tank than 4 foot, as pure bred species.

When you have fish of questionable lineage, this complicates things even more. We pretty much _KNOW_ what to expect from a pure bred kenyi or auratus - they are nasty fish who need alot of space. We _don't_ know what to expect when something else is mixed in with those lines. Hybrids also tend to see everything else in the tank as a suitable mate, since they can be a little mixed up due to crossing two or more species, so this presents extra aggression problems, on top of the normal ones you would expect.

As these fish mature, (they all still look relatively young) the aggression level in the tank is going to worsen. We do know that, hybrids or not.

I don't know whether you are interested in breeding at all, but if you are, these fish are not the ones you want to use for breeding purposes.


----------



## ignatius36 (Dec 16, 2008)

lol at Tezr...that one had me chuckling all day.

Cichlidaholic, now that the fish have been identified, could you move back to the original thread to answer a couple more questions? Thanks.


----------

